# Centrifugal Satz Clock



## Satzclock (Dec 26, 2015)

Greetings! 

I am Steve Kusaba and currently I am producing the Centrifugal Satz Clock (satzclock.com) the worlds largest musical production, 47 hours long. There are some very talented people who have played on it. Currently we are looking for singers who wish to participate. There is a Facebook page for the Centrifugal Satz Clock as well. 

It has many different styles Jazz, Classical, Rock, pop, etc with differing textures and procedures. Currently it is being made into a movie. 

Other movies which have been scored: 5 nights of waking dreams and Life Cycle of the Proletariat, both brilliant films by the master craftsman David Cartwright. 

Hope to meet more interesting music people!


----------

